# [How-To] Rox filer - lekki menadżer plików

## rofro

Jakoże wyszedł ostatnio xfce wziąłem się za jego testowanie. brakuje mi w nim menadżera plików który by wyświetlał miniatury. Ma to być obsługiwane w xfce 4.4. Dlatego można spróbować rox filera. Na początek manual: http://rox.sourceforge.net/Manual/Manual/Manual.html

Instalujemy

```
emerge rox
```

uruchamiamy

```
#rox 
```

Nie ciekawie to wygląda z początku, więc kilka customizacji aby wyglądał tak: http://gimp.eu.org/rofro/borewicz.jpg . To są moje subiektywne odczucia co do działania czy wyglądu, każdy może sam dostosować.

Aby dostać się do Opcji klikamy prawym klawiszem  :Smile: 

1. Ciągła zmiana rozmiarów okna

Okno roxa dostosowuje swój rozmiar do ilości plików/katalogów w danym katalogu. Jest to trochę wkurzające.

```
Opcje > Okna plików > Automatyczna zmiana rozmiaru okien > Brak automatycznych zmian rozmiaru okien
```

2. Sortowanie - katalogi na górze

Chyba nie trzeba wyjaśniać.

```
Opcje > Okna plików > Sortowanie > Miniaturki > Umieść katalogi na górze
```

3. Menu po kliknięciu na pliku

Rox wyświetla całe menu po kliknięciu na pliku a nie tylko operacje dotyczące pliku. Zmieńmy to:

```
Opcje > Biurko > Menu > Zachowanie okien > File menu on right-click
```

4. Wyświetlanie podglądu plików w miniaturkach

```
Opcje > Okna plików > Miniaturki > Pokazuj miniaturki
```

Jednak rox filer umie tylko dla kilku plików wygenerować miniatury. Skorzystamy więc z dodatkowych programów. Więcej info na:

http://rox.sourceforge.net/phpwiki/index.php/ThumbnailHelper

4.1 Miniatury wideo

Korzystamy z tego wątku:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=258855&highlight=videothumbnail

4.2 Miniatury obrazków

Postępujemy tak samo jak dla VideThumbnail tylko, że plik ściągamy z http://roxos.sunsite.dk/dev-contrib/guido/MagickThumbnail.tar.bz2

a potem:

```
usr/local/share/MagickThumbnail/AppRun
```

5. Białe tło katalogów

Aby zmienić domyślne szare tło na białe Kierujemy się postami:

http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/forum.php?thread_id=3979122&forum_id=4177

http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/message.php?msg_id=7894797

z tym że zamieniamy 

```
mv .gtkrc .gtkrc-2.0
```

6. Scieżka

Jeśli brak ci ścieżki w rox filerze, gdzie mógłbyś wpisać np. /usr/portage to coś takiego istnieje tylko nie jest cały czas widoczne. Uaktywniane jest slashem /. Posiada to funkcje tab completition znaną z linii komend. Wychodzi się ESC.

7. Zapamiętywanie ostatniego rozmiaru okna.

zobacz tu najpierw, a potem po kompilacji z nowym patchem podajemy rozmiar np. 

```
rox --size 500x400
```

8. Duże ikony

```
Opcje > Okna plików > Wyświetlanie > Widok ikon > Domyślny rozmiar > Wielkie ikony
```

I jeszcze

```
Opcje > Okna plików > Wyświetlanie > Widok ikon > Maks. szeroskość: (Duże ikony) > 70
```

9. Zaawansowane skrypty

http://rox.sourceforge.net/phpwiki/index.php/HintsAndTips/Scripting

10. Pytanie

Ktoś wie co to za ikony?

http://img7.exs.cx/my.php?loc=img7&image=2004_08_28_16_40_1600x1200.png

11. rox-filer będzie używał zestawu ikon który wybierzemy w xfce4 

```
Settings > User Interface Settings
```

Na zrzucie borewicz.jpg został użyty temat eXperience 1.0

----------

## Robert W.

Dobre How-To, zawiera dużo cennych informacji. Jednak brakuje w nim instrukcji, jak zmienic ikonki na takie jakie są na zrzucie: borewicz.

----------

## nelchael

 *rofro wrote:*   

> Jakoże wyszedł ostatnio xfce wziąłem się za jego testowanie. brakuje mi w nim menadżera plików który by wyświetlał miniatury

 

Xffm wyswietla minatury plikow graficznych, a miniatury video sa IMHO be  :Wink: 

----------

## endel

apropos skryptow - bardzo uzyteczne wykozystywanie Rox-owego Send to   :Smile:  link

I do howto dodalbym jeszcze ten link o modyfikacji wygladu

----------

## endel

a ikony sa z tego stylu link

----------

## rofro

nie działa mi z plikiem tar.gz punkt 

1. lazy way to extract your tarballs z http://www.ikaro.dk/content.php?article.19

Próbowałem na dwa sposoby:

```
chmod +x ~/Choices/SendTo/.application_x-compressed-tar/ungz
```

```

#!/bin/sh

gunzip -cd "$1" | tar xf -
```

```

#!/bin/sh

tar -xpzf "$1"

```

----------

## rofro

ciekawe że włączył mi się podgląd plików video w nautilusie przy okazji włączenia w roxfilerze. i używany jest mplayer, bardzo ciekawe jak to się stało. totema nie mam zainstalowanego

----------

## bluebird89

Witam  :Smile: 

Bardzo ciekawe howto, jak i sam menadżer plików. Ostatnio zainteresowałem się opcją pinboard rox'a i w związku z tym mam głupie pytanie. Chodzi o tapetę. Najpierw chciałem, aby cały pinboard był przezroczysty, jednak później przeczytałem gdzieś na stronie rox'a, że nie należy tak robić. No więc teraz moje pytanie: czy istnieje jakiś sposób, aby z linii poleceń zmienić tapetę? Mam program Wallpaper z portage, ale wolałbym coś, gdzie ścieżkę do tapety przekażę jako parametr programu. Czy ktoś wie jak to zrobić?

Z góry dzięki za pomoc.  :Wink: 

----------

## Insenic

 *rofro wrote:*   

> 7. Zapamiętywanie ostatniego rozmiaru okna.
> 
> Temat do opracowania. Jak ktoś znajdzie rozwiązanie (ewentualnie może być uruchamianie z podanym rozmiarem przez coś jak -geometry), to niech napisze. 

 

czy ktos jest w stanie dac rozwiązanie?

----------

## joker

ja mam takie 2 pytanka:

1. da sie zmienic czcionke i jej rozmiar w roxie? 

2. da sie zrobic aby po wcisnieciu jakiejs literki ew. z innym klawiszem (alt, ctrl) przeskakiwal do plikow zaczynajacych sie na ta wlasnie literke? tak jak to jest w innych tego typach programach

a co do Twojego punktu 7 to jak dasz Display -> Save display settings to on nie zapamieta romiaru? bo z tego co na razie widze to zapamietuje

----------

## pwe

a jak w roxie zmienic tematy ? 

w menu opcji takiej nie ma, wiec podejrzewam ze ogolnie w gtk sie zmienia (?) ale jak ?

dzięki!

----------

## keman

 *pwe wrote:*   

> a jak w roxie zmienic tematy ? 
> 
> w menu opcji takiej nie ma, wiec podejrzewam ze ogolnie w gtk sie zmienia (?) ale jak ?
> 
> dzięki!

 

Ja probowałem na wiele sposobów, ale w końcu doszedłem do tego  :Very Happy: 

Wrzucasz siakiś theme dla szablonu do /usr/share/icons np. ja posłużyłem się BlankOn, i poprostu podmieniasz ikonki.

U mnie wygląda to tak

```
waluigi@Gentoo /usr/share/icons/BlankOn/scalable/stock $ ls

gtk-cancel.svg       gtk-redo.svg              stock_mail-reply.svg

gtk-close.svg        gtk-refresh.svg           stock_mail-send-receive.svg

gtk-delete.svg       gtk-sort-ascending.svg    stock_mail-send.svg

gtk-go-back.svg      gtk-sort-descending.svg   stock_mail.svg

gtk-go-down.svg      gtk-undo.svg              stock_media-rec.svg

gtk-go-forward.svg   gtk-zoom-100.svg          stock_media-stop.svg

gtk-goto-bottom.svg  gtk-zoom-fit.svg          stock_network.svg

gtk-goto-first.svg   gtk-zoom-in.svg           stock_open.svg

gtk-goto-last.svg    gtk-zoom-out.svg          stock_print.svg

gtk-goto-top.svg     stock_brokenimage.svg     stock_quit.svg

gtk-go-up.svg        stock_contact.svg         stock_volume-0.svg

gtk-help.svg         stock_export.svg          stock_volume-max.svg

gtk-home.svg         stock_import.svg          stock_volume-med.svg

gtk-jump-to.svg      stock_italic.svg          stock_volume-min.svg

gtk-ok.svg           stock_mail-compose.svg    stock_volume-mute.svg

gtk-people.svg       stock_mail-forward.svg    stock_volume.svg

gtk-person.svg       stock_mail-receive.svg

gtk-question.svg     stock_mail-reply-all.svg

```

Pewnie da się to inaczej rozwiązać, ale u mnie tylko to podziałało...

I ja mam pytanko:

Jak wyłaczyć roxa z pulpitu  w XFce4, włączyłem go wydając

rox -p desktop&

zapisałem sesje, i tak został, a chciałbym się pozbyć ikonek z pulpitu, bo jak wiadomo sa dla "l00serów"  :Laughing:   :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam, waluigi

----------

## pwe

 :Smile: 

a może znak ktoś jak zmienić to w inny sposób ? bardziej tradycyjny  :Smile: 

----------

## arsen

kiedys mi się nudziło i przygotowałem 2 tematy:

- MAC

- UMI

następnie wystarczy rozpakować te themsy do ~/.icons i następnie już w opcjach roxa:

opcje --> typy --> icon theme ---> zależnie od gustu zmienić na MAC lub UMI, miłego użytkowania  :Smile: 

----------

## pwe

dzieki arsen może komus sie przyda ale ... ja szukam jak zmienic themy gtk (wiem ze katalog .themes jest)  :Smile: 

dzieki!

ps ja uzywalem uniquerox, ale te Twoje sa naprawde całkiem całkiem ! (nie podlizuje sie:) )

----------

## arsen

ah, nie zauważyłem  :Smile: , jak chodzi tobie o ikony w menu to bez ręcznej dłubaniny się nie obędzie  :Smile: 

tylko że ja jestem przeciwny w dłubaniu w themsach, wole dłubać w ~/.gtkrc.mine

----------

## pwe

 *arsen wrote:*   

> ah, nie zauważyłem , jak chodzi tobie o ikony w menu to bez ręcznej dłubaniny się nie obędzie 
> 
> tylko że ja jestem przeciwny w dłubaniu w themsach, wole dłubać w ~/.gtkrc.mine

 

a mógłbyś dać jakieś wskazówki (linki itp) jak sie do tego zabrać ?

dzięki!

----------

## nelchael

rofro - wielkie dzieki za to howto - polubilem rox'a  :Smile:  Oto jak wyglada w moim wydaniu: http://fatcat.ftj.agh.edu.pl/~nelchael/rox.png

----------

## rofro

fajnie że się przydało  :Smile:  nadal go używam do przeglądania miniatur filmowych (najszybszy)

----------

## keman

 *nelchael wrote:*   

> rofro - wielkie dzieki za to howto - polubilem rox'a  Oto jak wyglada w moim wydaniu: http://fatcat.ftj.agh.edu.pl/~nelchael/rox.png

 

[OT] Jak się nazwyają te ikonki  :Question: 

Bardzo ładnie wygladają, ale może warto jeszcze zmienić ikonki na pasku  :Question:   :Wink: 

[/OT]

Pozdrawiam, waluigi

----------

## nelchael

 *keman wrote:*   

>  *nelchael wrote:*   rofro - wielkie dzieki za to howto - polubilem rox'a  Oto jak wyglada w moim wydaniu: http://fatcat.ftj.agh.edu.pl/~nelchael/rox.png 
> 
> [OT] Jak się nazwyają te ikonki 
> 
> Bardzo ładnie wygladają, ale może warto jeszcze zmienić ikonki na pasku  
> ...

 

Ikonki to fragment stylu Amaranth + moje poprawki, przerobki i pomysly  :Wink:  Jak je skoncze (i dopieszcze  :Wink:  ) to moge wystawic na stronie.

EDIT: Teraz wyglada tak: http://fatcat.ftj.agh.edu.pl/~nelchael/rox2.png

----------

## nelchael

 *rofro wrote:*   

> 7. Zapamiętywanie ostatniego rozmiaru okna.
> 
> Temat do opracowania. Jak ktoś znajdzie rozwiązanie (ewentualnie może być uruchamianie z podanym rozmiarem przez coś jak -geometry), to niech napisze.

 

Brakuje tego dosc mocno... zrobilem mala latke dla ROX-Filer, ktora dodaje taka opcje: http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.comp.desktop.rox.devel/6992

Za chwile zglosze do bugs.gentoo.org  :Smile: 

EDIT: ebuild: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=90909

----------

## melk0r

dzieki za przydatne informacje  :Smile:  przy okazji mam dwa pytania/problemy:

1. czy jest mozliwosc uzyskania czegos takiego jak napisy obok ikon jak w nautilusie?

2. zaznaczylem opcje nie zmieniania rozmiaru okien, to teraz okno jest duze i na dodatek nie zapamietuje jego rozmiaru po recznym zmnijeszeniu, trzeba pogrzebac w $/Choices?

----------

## nelchael

 *melk0r wrote:*   

> 2. zaznaczylem opcje nie zmieniania rozmiaru okien, to teraz okno jest duze i na dodatek nie zapamietuje jego rozmiaru po recznym zmnijeszeniu, trzeba pogrzebac w $/Choices?

 

Jesli korzystasz z mojej latki to np.:

```
rox --size 700x500
```

----------

## rofro

super dzięki, działa, to może patch żeby zapamiętywał ostatnie ustwienie sortowania? albo --sort last-modified-desc?

----------

## nelchael

 *rofro wrote:*   

> super dzięki, działa, to może patch żeby zapamiętywał ostatnie ustwienie sortowania? albo --sort last-modified-desc?

 

Ta moja latka to taki "quick & dirty hack"  :Wink:  Co do sortowania: nie mam pojecia jak to jest w kodzie wiec sie nie wypowiadam.

----------

## keman

A ja mam bardzo lamerskie pytanie, jak zainstalować ten patch  :Embarassed: 

Własnie kompiluje, zmieniłem nazwe Twojego patcha na rox-2.2.0.patch, zrobiłem digest, i chyba nałożył patcha, czy wszystko zrobiłem poprawnie  :Question: 

I czy ten patch, się nieusunie, podczas najbliższego emerge sync  :Question: 

Pozdrawiam, waluigi

----------

## nelchael

 *keman wrote:*   

> A ja mam bardzo lamerskie pytanie, jak zainstalować ten patch 
> 
> Własnie kompiluje, zmieniłem nazwe Twojego patcha na rox-2.2.0.patch, zrobiłem digest, i chyba nałożył patcha, czy wszystko zrobiłem poprawnie 
> 
> I czy ten patch, się nieusunie, podczas najbliższego emerge sync 
> ...

 

Jak umiesciles w drzewku portage to tak - usunie sie. Umiesc to w overlay'u.

----------

## rofro

jako że ja też jestem początkujący to pomogę ci z tym patchem  :Smile:  Oto jak to robię:

Najpierw ustaw sobie gdzie jest dodatkowe miejsce na twoje własne ebuildy, które nie zostaną zamazane przy aktualizacji przez emerge --sync. Ustawia się to w pliku /etc/make.conf (domyślnie jest chyba /usr/local/portage).

```
PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/root/portage"
```

Potem wyszukuje w jakiej grupie jest dany pakiet

```
emerge -s rox
```

i widzę że w rox-base, więc przechodzę do katalogu /root/portage i wydaję polecenia

```
mkdir -p rox-base/rox/files
```

Zostaną stworzone katalogi rox-base, rox i files dzięki opcji -p.

Zapisuję plik z ebuildem do rox-base/rox a patch do rox-base/files. Przechodzę do katalogu rox i wydaję polecenia

```
ebuild rox-2.2.0-r1.ebuild digest

emerge rox
```

A teraz dam ci wędkę:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=178664

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/2005.0/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#book_part3_chap6

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/devrel/handbook/handbook.xml?part=2&chap=1

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/list.xml

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Index

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-177544.html

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/devrel/handbook/handbook.xml

----------

## keman

heh, no tyle to jeszcze wiem  :Wink: 

Robiłem digesta, ale jak zmienie nazwy na takie jak radzisz, otrzymuje błąd.....

Chodzi mi tylko o to, czy mam zmienić nazwe tego ebuild, z rox-2.2.0-size  :Question: 

Mam już utworzone odrębne drzewko (a nawet dwa  :Smile:  ), ale myślalem że tego patcha, nakłada  się jakoś inaczej na ebuild'a.

Ale ok, sprawdze jeszcze teraz  :Smile: 

Dzięki rofro i nealchel.

Pozdrawiam, waluigi

----------

## rofro

Nie wiem jak mogłem nie zauważyć opcji do zapamiętywania rozmiaru, typu sortowania i innych.

Prawy przycisk myszy > Wyświetlanie > Save Display Settings

----------

## nelchael

 *keman wrote:*   

> Robiłem digesta, ale jak zmienie nazwy na takie jak radzisz, otrzymuje błąd.....
> 
> Chodzi mi tylko o to, czy mam zmienić nazwe tego ebuild, z rox-2.2.0-size 
> 
> Mam już utworzone odrębne drzewko (a nawet dwa  ), ale myślalem że tego patcha, nakłada  się jakoś inaczej na ebuild'a.

 

Tego patcha naklada ebuild na rozpakowane zrodelka, umiesc go w rox-base/rox/files i tyle.

 *keman wrote:*   

> Dzięki rofro i nealchel.

 

Nie ma sprawy  :Smile: 

----------

